# Video of broken off urinal valve?



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like fun!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

futz said:


> looks like fun!
> broken urinal, never seen before. - youtube


good reason that floor drains are installed ...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> good reason that floor drains are installed ...


*
I guess that by now the water has been shut off.

What caused the leak?

Workmanship, Defect, Warranty, Vandelism, Bad Joint, Other ...*


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Dang..........................


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Saw a lady pull gas nozzle out of fill neck without turning it off yesterday. Similar effect!


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

Looks like someone attempted to pull the stop apart while live. The flush valve looks completely intact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Have everybody flush everywhere else and it will slow down enough to do it live. Or take the diaphragms out of the toilets and let them run full blast into the bowl. A little less wet but works


----------

